# Introducing The Steinhart Grand Prix Le



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's some information on a German Forum LE about to go into production - the Steinhart Grand Prix LE. Mainly computedr generated images - the first prototype is being worked on.

The princely sum of â‚¬910 gets you....

1. Case Size: 44mm (New Nav.B with domed sapphire crystal case-Chrono - 5 ATM)

2. Material: Titan (with steel-solid ground, steel and glass base (both in bead-blasted finish) and polished steel bezel with classic aluminum inlay)

3. Color: Titanium / Stainless Steel

3. High-gloss white dial with the "CD-Cut" deepened milled matt black subdials, Rehaut white, black bezel

4. Accent Color Orange (Pantone 165c)

5. Button at the 2 clock with orange accent (two electives milled grooves filled with orange color)

6. Hands and markers are as tuned in Kaschis design design

7. Hands and markers will receive a white blue light mass (BGW9)

8. And crown matched as in Kaschis designs (Crown 8mm diameter, not screwed)

9. Rotor silver with "Lankrad" design - Finish still open!

10. Bands: Titanium band (in the Ocean-style) and a black leather racing band with orange stitching to a white rubber / leather composite band with orange stitching (two bands each in three sizes!)

11. ETA Valjoux 7750 working in the quality grade "Top" with SoignÃ© Finissierung

12. Packing: white painted wooden box with big black interior, and especially, TGE cardboard slipcase for the documents in the cover.

13. A roll of leather in black can be ordered separately at a special price on demand at Steinhart.

Two case backs:










and artists impression of the 3 straps included:










And a subtle box:










More to follow


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

And inside we have this baby:




























more to follow - my dinner has just arrived


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Very nice 

looks a bit like the Tag Carrera.

I've never handled a Steinhart but from what I understand from here, they are top quality.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Dave O said:


> looks a bit like the Tag Carrera.


I'll bet you would get a deal for the real thing for not far off that price but no doubt the fan boys will snap them up and the proceed to proclaim them to be better than the *genuine* article


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

A lot of watch for the money looks stunning but not available so whats the point.


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

I like it - but what a pity they've fallen for this 44mm nonsense.


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

Last batch of images (for now)


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

Some interesting comments so far and I hope to see plenty more - both positive and negative.

I'm a total Steinhart fanboy - no point trying to hide that and I'm #10 on the waiting list as I found out about it when it had already sold out.

Yes it looks like watch A, B, C - add Fortis to the list btw

What I think is thats its a very impressive effort by the forum members to come up with that beauty, to that spec and at that price. You should see the multiple (dozens) of forum votes on every facet of this watch. Could have been a disaster.

Keep em coming.....


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I like it and remember some details about it in another Steinhart thread. Though I would agree with the 44mm being a bit of nonsense.


----------



## 1475lee (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Redd

On the steinhart website it says can only be ordered by members of the grand prix project?

what it this and are you a member???


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

1475lee said:


> Hi Redd
> 
> On the steinhart website it says can only be ordered by members of the grand prix project?
> 
> what it this and are you a member???


It's the german WatchLounge Forum's LE. They have their own Steinhart section (like WUS) who did the Steinhart 'Proteus'. Their Reserve list for this is now entering the 20's, but from my memory of the proteus lots of people dropped out at payday and plenty on the reserve list got one. This is not a cheap watch by Steinhart standards so I'm hopeful 'if' I can afford it - gonna have a sacrifice a few for it.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Redd said:


> You should see the multiple (dozens) of forum votes on every facet of this watch.


So the are dozens of people on that forum that want an A,B,C and possibly a Fortis as well but you ended up with a Carrera look a likey. Link to this forum please !!!! I was thinking about selling mine, Carrera that is, maybe I should advertise it there seems there is a ready market.

:lol: :lol:

Just as an asides couldn't you collectively have came up with something a bit more original ?????


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> So the are dozens of people on that forum that want an A,B,C and possibly a Fortis as well but you ended up with a Carrera look a likey. Link to this forum please !!!! I was thinking about selling mine, Carrera that is, maybe I should advertise it there seems there is a ready market.
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just as an asides couldn't you collectively have came up with something a bit more original ?????


That TAG and hundreds of others out there are 'original' how exactly? Name me a few 'really' original watches posted about on this forum recently. How many dozens (hundreds?) of versions of the *same* watch have Rolex, Panerai, TAG, etc, etc made?


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

That's a cracking watch, if it weren't LE it would be going on my "list" I won't bother adding my name to any waiting list but if I saw it pop up for sale on here or anywhere like here and I had the money I would probably pick it up.

As for listing what it looks like, there are very few original watches (at least sub â‚¬1000) and it's going to be fewer still when using a movement as widely used as the 7750, as I already said I think it's cracking.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Redd said:


> 1475lee said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Redd
> ...


*Did someone mention Steinhart **Proteus*?!!

(cue gratuitous Proteus Photograph) -


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

Don't know what you see in that in that (stunning) piece of junk!


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > looks a bit like the Tag Carrera.
> ...


Actually what it really looks like is a Chopard Grand Prix De Monaco Historique Chronograph, which is a cut above the Tag in my book. Though the Chopard version has the decency to come in at 42.5mm instead of a bloated 44mm.

This is certainly quite a pricey homage, but it's a couple of grand less than the Chopard I guess.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Redd said:


> Name me a few 'really' original watches posted about on this forum recently. How many dozens (hundreds?) of versions of the *same* watch have Rolex, Panerai, TAG, etc, etc made?


It called evolution although I will concede TH have done some "re-issues" But at least they are re-issues or evolutions of their own original designs and ideas built on over years :wink2:


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

Then theres always this one










i.e. Theres are hundreds of the buggers about tbh - who is 'copying' who and does it matter?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

itsguy said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Dave O said:
> ...


I'll stand corrected but the original Carreras came some time before that dodgy Chopard copy

:lol: :lol:


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Point taken x 2. A classic design is a classic design and the price isn't so bad for developing a new watch with decent components and quality. I'm sure those who get them will be happy.


----------



## Cornish Dave (Mar 11, 2011)

I love all those watches, but hate the prices!! Way out of my budget!!


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

Cornish Dave said:


> I love all those watches, but hate the prices!! Way out of my budget!!


Mine to tbh - I've not spent over Â£300 before. If I get offered one from the reserve list I'm going to have to make one or two painful sacrifices from my current small collection.


----------



## defa (Jan 21, 2012)

Have all these now been released? Has anyone seen any for sale second-hand?


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

As with lots of Forum LE's this has been delayed and then delayed some more. Here are the latest prototype photos with a few changes to be made e.g. black on white day/date:


----------



## defa (Jan 21, 2012)

I think it looks stunning


----------

